# Volume for pound of beeswax?



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

According to this calculator a lb of beeswax is 28.8 cubic inches

http://www.aqua-calc.com/calculate/weight-to-volume


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, that is a cool link. What I am seeing is a pound equating to 15.96 fl. Ounces if I'm reading this right. So, essentially, a pint is a pound? Hmmmm. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Could be. I used that sites buddy site (volume to weight) to convert a pint of water to pounds, a pint of water is 1.15 pounds. So, 15% heavier than wax if a pint of wax is around a pound.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, according to this page beeswax typically has a specific gravity between 0.960 and 0.972, so it's only sightly less dense than water. I'm surprised. I thought it was lighter than that.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks all. The analytic side of me started to get all excited with the talk about specific gravity, conversions, etc....but the lazy engineer side of me took charge and settled for a "rule of thumb"...I can roughly calibrate my wax vessels using water. Thanks again.


----------

